# How likely is a cockateil to survive a serious infection?



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

Charlie was very lethargic when we took his cover off this morning, and had very watery poo during the night Put some apple in his cage and where he would usually eat a large amount only took a small bite and wouldn't eat anything else, but chirped at me when I had my breakfast and was pacing looking at me so I gave him a little bit of bread, again only took one bite, and a few minutes later he started vomiting a clear liquid, while swinging his head up and down, and from side to side. He did this a few times, then carried on the head moments but stopped vomiting (pressume he had nothing left in his tummy). We got him in the car and he perked up over the 40 minute journey (no vomiting or head movements, started chirping again and woke up a bit) but got sleepy again when we got him to the vet.

On first examination vet said his heart rate, weight and breathing were fine, and he appeared to be a she, so he checked his belly but couldn't feel an egg. We got the blood results a few hours ago and he has a serious infection that has damaged his liver a bit, and apparently he has started eating a little by himself and hasn't vomited again. We will get a call in the morning and they will decide if he should stay in over the weekend or if we should bring him home and give him antibiotics through a pipette (which will be difficult, Charlie broke his wing before we got him and has always hated being handled)

I had a budgie before we got Charlie 8 years ago, and she got an infection and didnt make it, so I'm very worried

Are cockatiels stronger than budgies in this department? Should I prepare for the worst?

(Sorry for the essay, I'm a worried sister and my mum is in an even worse state)


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Did they say what kind of infection? I think that in part makes a difference. However, it sounds like you got your tiel to the vet's very quickly which is good. I think the little creatures are stronger than they look. It sounds like your tiel is in good hands. Stay optimistic. Also, if you have to give meds orally, there is a good utube video on here showing how to do it. I'll try to find it. I had to recently do it for my tiel. Although it wasn't easy, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be by following the video and then advice from forum members on how to do it. Sending good thoughts to Charlie!


----------



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> Did they say what kind of infection? I think that in part makes a difference. However, it sounds like you got your tiel to the vet's very quickly which is good. I think the little creatures are stronger than they look. It sounds like your tiel is in good hands. Stay optimistic. Also, if you have to give meds orally, there is a good utube video on here showing how to do it. I'll try to find it. I had to recently do it for my tiel. Although it wasn't easy, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be by following the video and then advice from forum members on how to do it. Sending good thoughts to Charlie!


He just said that his white blood count is extremely high, so don't know what kind of infection :/

Thanks for your help and good wishes


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels can survive infections if they're caught in time and not allowed to go septic. Its the liver problems that I would be most worried about. Once the infectin is cleared up I would ask the vet what you should do to help the liver.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I found a thread that talks about oral meds and includes the video on how to give them.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30757&highlight=oral+medication


----------



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

Vet just called to say we can take him home today! Couldn't give us any details about how he is or what medication he is going to need though as it was just the receptionist and the vet himself had a massive queue of people to see. Off now to buy him all new purches and toys. Mum freaked out and threw them all away to make sure he won't get infected again

Still not sure how this happened. Mums a clean freak so everything is scrubbed thoroughly daily in his cage, and due to his broken wing he only occasionally leaves his cage, and when he does he just flings himself on the floor then immediately run to the bottom of his cage and screams until one of us get his ladder out so he can get back in. Also due to is wing being broken by his previous owners he won't let us touch him.

Any ideas on how he could have gotten an infection so we can avoid it happening again?


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been following your story. So glad your bird survived and is doing so much better. I have no idea how he got so sick but I do know that Mother Nature isn't a sterile environment so thoroughly scrubbing every surface of his cage every day probably isn't what will prevent it. I would guess, since you said he stresses so easily, that it was brought on by lowering his resistance to germs that are just naturally in our environment (kind of like we are more likely to get sick when stressed or chilled). If he was my bird, I think I'd try to reconfigure his cage so he feels safer (like in a corner, covered on back and sides with a sheet/cover) and just perform minimal maintenance on his cage when he's in it. That would require teaching him to actually come out of it, which can be done. Find out what his favorite treat is (most 'tiels love millet and bread). Lure him out of the front door (over the course of many days) onto a T-stand, then you can pick up the stand and move him away from his cage (like to a window with a view), then do deep cleaning on his cage. 

It was really good to hear he's recovered. Good luck and keep updating.


----------



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

Crazy thing is unlike most birds he actually gets more stressed when we cover him over, unless he is sleepy, then he's fine with it. Moving him is the worst thing we could do. We have him in the only spot where he can't see out the window. We have tried the cage in other spots before and he would just cower in the corner of his cage

Gave him his first antibiotics this morning. Took a while to get a good grip on him, during which he bit mums hands and made her bleed, but once we had him in the towel he calmed down and actually seemed to like them. He was licking the pipette. Was very sleepy this morning but perked up after taking it. Now to go through it all again with his liver medication

One question I will ask. We have always used sand sheets on the bottom of his cage, and have always given him grit, and these are pretty much all he is eating at the moment. Wile reading up on it I found things saying he shouldn't have sand sheets or grit? What else could we cover the bottom of his cage with? I don't feel comfortable with newspaper as he is a chewer and it just doesn't feel safe? Should we stop putting grit in his cage aswell?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would definitely not give grit to a sick bird as they tend to over eat it.


cockatiels and other parrots do not need grit, so i would remove it. sandpaper can harbour bacteria and can abrade feet so i would toss it. newspaper is safe to use  as long as he is does not EAT it. can you put in a grate?

if not, all else fails, you can put in an empty tray and wipe it off daily in the shower 


try offering some spray millet. its extremely healthy for sick birds as it is extra calories and extra protein and it is a food most tiels relish, even when sick


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear your tiel came home! Keep us posted on how he's doing. Did the doctor suggest giving him probiotics?


----------



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

MeanneyFids said:


> i would definitely not give grit to a sick bird as they tend to over eat it.
> 
> 
> cockatiels and other parrots do not need grit, so i would remove it. sandpaper can harbour bacteria and can abrade feet so i would toss it. newspaper is safe to use  as long as he is does not EAT it. can you put in a grate?
> ...


He does tend to actually eat it rather than shred it. If he is still doing it tomorrow I might just put some plain paper in

Have taken the grit out.

He's starting to eat a little more seed and millet now and he's even started eating the corn in his seed mix which he never ate before. He s shivering a lot though and only staying awake for about 10 minutes at a time. Will try him with some veg when we have dinner, while he has his appetite back

Thanks for everyone's help and ill keep you up to date


----------



## Squawkz (Oct 7, 2012)

We are sending positive thoughts and beak kisses Charlie's way, Donald, Chloe, the rest of our flock and I...

Perhaps Charlie might enjoy a sprig of broccoli once in a while; our birds cannot resist it and it's very healthy. Our birds also love slices of Granny Smith apples, the tart apples with the green skin.

A drop or two of apple cider vinegar in Charlie's drinking water wouldn't hurt, either, I'm sure.


----------



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

Squawkz said:


> We are sending positive thoughts and beak kisses Charlie's way, Donald, Chloe, the rest of our flock and I...
> 
> Perhaps Charlie might enjoy a sprig of broccoli once in a while; our birds cannot resist it and it's very healthy. Our birds also love slices of Granny Smith apples, the tart apples with the green skin.
> 
> A drop or two of apple cider vinegar in Charlie's drinking water wouldn't hurt, either, I'm sure.


He's had brocolli and apple in his cage today. Brocolli hasn't moved and he kept just throwing the apple out :/ he usually loves both. we also tried him with some pea and carrot at dinner time. He tried both for the first time (used to just turn his back) but he only took one bite and didnt seem to like either

Might try and get my hands on some apple cider vinegar tomorrow. Thanks for your help and good wishes!

Now that we've turned the lights down he seems to have woken up. Anything to avoid going to bed


----------



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ahh ok, I've just noticed that Charlie has hurt his bad wing, probably from all his flapping and fidgeting when we were giving him his antibiotics this morning :/ worried he may get another infection in the cut. Will the antibiotics prevent this? Should we take him back to the vet? The vet is supposed to call us today I think so I will ask then, but right now im worried!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Has the bleeding stopped? If it has and the wings not injured beyond that it should be fine. The antibiotics should help prevent anything, you really don't want to put him on more antibiotics.


----------



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry I didn't reply, the bleeding stopped very quickly and it's healing well. 

Now for an update. Charlie seems much more lively, not as juch as usual but much better than the beginning of the week, and cleaning him out this morning, last nits poop was pretty much back to normal. Medicine time is a hoot. Once we finally get him out of the cage he has become so stubborn that he will stay perfectly still and keep his beak clamped shut. He is infact so stubborn that if I have the pipette in my hand I can actually stroke him! He knows if he hisses or bites like usual that I can get the pipette in his mouth! As much as its annoying and takes half an hour to give him 1ml I do love that I've been able to stroke him for the first time in 8 years


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Heh. If you stroke him often enough he might start enjoying it, and then the joke will be on him, won't it?


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

It's good to keep the cage clean but don't use detergents, just scrub with water and then rinse with a very weak solution of antibacteriol and rinse again. I always cover the bottom of the cage with a bird friendly white sand with bits of shell in it. If the perches are hollow, pour boiling water through them as that is an area which can harbour germs. Hope all ok and back to normal soon.


----------

